# Rudee became not so family friendly!!!



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

Rudee was fun on friday but it became not so family friendly when I lost a big one. Here is the report in blog form!!!

http://ceruleanadventures.blogspot.com/2011/05/rudee-turned-not-so-family-friendly.html


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great read. I have fallen prey to the "sailor mouth" on the beach, jetties and pier I fish when losing a good hook up. If there are kids around, I make sure to apologize.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL i try to keep the CPO mouth under control when around kids and ladies


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Your leg is toast.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice story man sorry you lost the big blue I hate that feeling! Leg does look rough ouch


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I remember the heyday of the big Blue run- lots of 20 pound blues were caught off Rudee Inlet and the old Steel Pier- the big 12-16 pound Grey Trout were running, too. Maybe we are seeing the return of big blues?


----------

